# REISER4 people: reiser4progs 1.0.4 is out

## Tiger683

hey,

just in case anyone is interested:

```

ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4progs/reiser4progs-1.0.4.tar.gz

ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4progs/libaal-1.0.4.tar.gz

```

EDIT: Is it just me or does kernel.org have a downtime today?

----------

## ahorn

8 Days later and it still isnt in portage (~amd64).

Anyway, R4 works now here.

----------

## Jake

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> 8 Days later and it still isnt in portage (~amd64).
> 
> Anyway, R4 works now here.

 

What problems were you having with 1.0.3? I'm getting lockups every few days, but I don't want to remake all my filesystems if it's a kernel bug.

----------

## ahorn

 *Jake wrote:*   

> I'm getting lockups every few days, but I don't want to remake all my filesystems if it's a kernel bug.

 

1.0.3 doesnt work on amd64 very well. 1.0.4 do the job without lockups and fs errors. Also you need a kernel patched with the newest reiser4 patches. I dont have to remake all filesystems, i run R4 only at /home and to the day if is really stable (look at the problems with Hyperthreading, R4 is still buggy), i'm going to use it on the whole system (if there's no faster fs).

Maybe an use with /var/tmp is usefull, but i'm to lazy to do new partitions. the fact is, you have to format you partition with 1.0.4!

----------

## feld

negative. no need to "reformat".

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Update_reiser4_partitions

enjoy

-Feld

----------

## ahorn

If i want to go from 3.6 to 4, is it possible to --fix the FS? I don't think so.

But the Tipp for already formated reiser4-partitions is great!

----------

## feld

ooh my bad. i thought u already had reiser4!

-Feld

----------

## Jake

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> If i want to go from 3.6 to 4, is it possible to --fix the FS? I don't think so.
> 
> But the Tipp for already formated reiser4-partitions is great!

 

reiser4 is a completely different filesystem, written mostly from scratch.

----------

## feld

anyone know of any bleeding edge live cds out there that have this version of the tools on it so I can update my root partition? i dont feel like making a stage 3 on another partition and doing it from there.

-Feld

----------

## ahorn

I'm on a reiser 1.0.4 morph25 livecd for 32bit.

at first i wana do a amd64 r1.0.4 cd, but i cant compile anything in my chroot with the amd64 stages  :Sad: , so i switched to 32bit and do this for my pentium.

maybe i find the bug and i'm going on at the 64bit cd.

----------

## feld

hrm how big is that cd? have anywhere that you could host it temporarily?

I dont have enuf free time to get the docs and make my own live cd. :/

-Feld

----------

## ahorn

ive got a host, but it takes some time, cause the livecd must really work and so i must fix some or many things before i upload.

it is for my pentium, as i said, and so theres kde stuff onit, so the filesize is not so minimal. i think ~500MB. i wanna cut the size, so an user can put it in ram on a 512MB PC.

today i got no time to work on it  :Sad:  hope i can upload it at weekend if you wish.

edit: do you think its usefull to put precompiled packages on the livecd? if so, please tell me your favorite cflags. i think, i can run now at the 64bit livecd, got precompiled packages, so i can jump over the bug.

----------

## Benson

Usually i use lxnay's LiveCD with Reiser4 Support - there's a new version (2.30) but it seems like he's still using reiser4progs 1.0.3. Ahorn, if you would upload the file and make the link public, it would be very appreciated. Say if you need webspace for your livecd.

BTT, when can we expect an ebuild for the reiser4progs to make his way into portage???

rgds

Benson

----------

## ahorn

quick way to get the newest:

```

echo "PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage" >> /etc/make.conf

mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-fs/reiser4progs

mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-libs/libaal

cp /usr/portage/sys-fs/reiser4progs/reiser4progs-1.0.3.ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-fs/reiser4progs/reiser4progs-1.0.4.ebuild

cp /usr/portage/sys-libs/libaal/libaal-1.0.3.ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-libs/libaal/libaal-1.0.4.ebuild

cd /usr/local/portage/sys-fs/reiser4progs/

ebuild reiser4progs-1.0.4.ebuild digest

cd /usr/local/portage/sys-libs/libaal

ebuild libaal-1.0.4.ebuild digest

cd

emerge libaal reiser4progs

```

does this work? i'm not able to test at this maschine here i sit.

----------

## ahorn

ok, for all amd 64-bit cpus, ive made a reiser4 1.0.4 livecd with the newest nitro 2.6.11, it has a size of ~150MB and got a lot of usefull stuff in it, too. i'm going to upload it at evening, but ive got a terrible uploadspeed, so i think its not there before sunday.

----------

## mope

I hope someone uploads something like that for 32bit.

I'm running an athlon and need a repair disk pretty quickly  :Smile: 

----------

## uman

Could you please consider putting a dvorak keymap on your CD? lxnay didn't and I had to suffer through qwerty...

----------

## ahorn

 *uman wrote:*   

> Could you please consider putting a dvorak keymap on your CD? lxnay didn't and I had to suffer through qwerty...

 

```

# ls /usr/share/keymaps/i386/

azerty  dvorak  fgGIod  include  qwerty  qwertz

```

What about the qwerty package? It's not supported on ~amd64 i think.

----------

## uman

I mean for the X keymaps ("loadxkbmap dvorak")

----------

## ahorn

This is no X livecd, the only use is to do an fast install of gentoo with the newest reiser4 version. i skipped kde and the X stuff for now, cause the cd size is important. also lxnay do a nice job, and i like his live cd and knoppix too, and for me, i have no need to use a xorg livecd on my athlon64 with 200GB who are not used  :Smile: 

sorry, i forget to say, that at this cd is no graphic stuff. but i'm going to work on it in next time, too.

----------

## uman

OK, I understand. I personally like the Xorg CDs better, you can browse the web while your system works. But I suppose this conserves resources better.

----------

## ahorn

So i'm going to fill free space up with precompiled packages to have a bootable system without waiting for compile jobs.

edit: ive made a bootstrap script for bootstrapping with my precompiled packages.

 it is a little bit stupid to bootstrap stage1 with precompiled packages, if you can use a stage3 tarball. but i think, some people can do more optimizings with this in less time. what do you think?

----------

## ahorn

i'm currently uploading the cd, look at this thread if you're interested.

----------

## Master One

>This< seems to be the one and only x86 livecd at the moment, which includes reiser4progs 1.0.4.

I am just performing a new "Stage1 on a Stage3 Tarball" installation on my notebook, and thank's to this fabulous (and very small) livecd, I am with Reiser4 1.0.4 right from the beginning.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Master One

 *feld wrote:*   

> negative. no need to "reformat". http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Update_reiser4_partitions

 

That method, like it is descibed there, can not work (updating reiser4progs in the chroot, and then again boot from an old livecd with old reiser4progs).

I played arround with it yesterday. I used the single user mode to remount / readonly, but debug.reiser4 segfaulted. I didn't have the time to investigate the possibilty to upgrade the fs any further, I just started a new installation this morning, using the mentioned livecd with reiser4progs 1.0.4.

----------

## feld

thanks for the post about the 1.04 cd. i've been waiting to update my / partition!

-Feld

----------

## Master One

 *feld wrote:*   

> thanks for the post about the 1.04 cd. i've been waiting to update my / partition!

 

Yes, I'm also very happy to have found that post. Reading the ChangeLog made me think, that it's quite worth it, to perform a complete reinstall.

----------

## ahorn

If you posted this a week ago, i haven't build my own livecd and got more time.  :Sad: 

anyway, nice to know that a livecd for x86 with reiser4 1.0.4 exists.

----------

## Master One

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> If you posted this a week ago, i haven't build my own livecd and got more time. 
> 
> anyway, nice to know that a livecd for x86 with reiser4 1.0.4 exists.

 

I discovered that thread about that livecd today morning, just before I really considered to start building my own livecd, which really would have been a pain in the ass (if I ever would have managed it at all).

----------

## mope

 *Master One wrote:*   

>  *feld wrote:*   negative. no need to "reformat". http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Update_reiser4_partitions 
> 
> That method, like it is descibed there, can not work (updating reiser4progs in the chroot, and then again boot from an old livecd with old reiser4progs).
> 
> I played arround with it yesterday. I used the single user mode to remount / readonly, but debug.reiser4 segfaulted. I didn't have the time to investigate the possibilty to upgrade the fs any further, I just started a new installation this morning, using the mentioned livecd with reiser4progs 1.0.4.

 

I had the same problem: debugfs.reiser4 -C /foo segfaulted

Hopefully someone has an idea.

It doesn't seem to be suggesting that you should reboot with a LIVECD with an older version of reiser4progs. It looks like the instructions expect that you will have a cd with the newest one you are changing over to.Last edited by mope on Thu Mar 10, 2005 9:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Master One

 *mope wrote:*   

>  *Master One wrote:*    *feld wrote:*   negative. no need to "reformat". http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Update_reiser4_partitions 
> 
> That method, like it is descibed there, can not work (updating reiser4progs in the chroot, and then again boot from an old livecd with old reiser4progs).
> 
> I played arround with it yesterday. I used the single user mode to remount / readonly, but debug.reiser4 segfaulted. I didn't have the time to investigate the possibilty to upgrade the fs any further, I just started a new installation this morning, using the mentioned livecd with reiser4progs 1.0.4. 
> ...

 

Make a backup, and give it a new shot with a new installation using this fabulous minimal-livecd to create Reiser4 1.0.4 partitions.

----------

## mope

thank you for the suggestion. I should have been more clear, I'd like a suggestion to fix this so I don't have to move stuff all around and reformat. I wonder why this is segfaulting. But I will eventually give in and start anew like you suggest if no other solutions arise.

EDIT: Don't mount the drives and this will work. That is, don't mount, don't chroot. Just work straight from this livecd. Hmm, actually the directions say not to chroot. That's only to emerge the newest reiser4progs! Then you need to reboot and not chroot and update the partitions.

How do I determine that everything worked out? Is there a way to determine that the drive is now formatted/changed to reiser4progs 1.0.4?Last edited by mope on Thu Mar 10, 2005 9:29 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## tarpman

So there's no way to get reiser4 on an existing 3.6 system without reinstalling from scratch from a custom LiveCD?

----------

## mope

 *tarpman wrote:*   

> So there's no way to get reiser4 on an existing 3.6 system without reinstalling from scratch from a custom LiveCD?

 

It doesn't look like it, and mine was a reiser4 system to begin with, just 1.0.3, so I don't hold much hope for a 3.6 system.

----------

## kaktyc

Hi! 

I used RIP LiveCD to upgrade my partition to reiser4. It's small (~28 megs)

Grab it here: http://www.tux.org/pub/people/kent-robotti/looplinux/rip/

----------

## feld

DEAR GOD Rip finally updated!

Thanks for the post man! I was worried ALL was lost with them!

-Feld

----------

## black hole sun

 *mope wrote:*   

> thank you for the suggestion. I should have been more clear, I'd like a suggestion to fix this so I don't have to move stuff all around and reformat. I wonder why this is segfaulting. But I will eventually give in and start anew like you suggest if no other solutions arise.
> 
> EDIT: Don't mount the drives and this will work. That is, don't mount, don't chroot. Just work straight from this livecd. Hmm, actually the directions say not to chroot. That's only to emerge the newest reiser4progs! Then you need to reboot and not chroot and update the partitions.
> 
> How do I determine that everything worked out? Is there a way to determine that the drive is now formatted/changed to reiser4progs 1.0.4?

 Hi everyone, I am the original author of that page. I specifically mentioned to NOT have anything mounted after you emerge the new reiser4progs. I will make that a bold point. You cannot change the filesystem while its mounted and running!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## WladyX

reiser4progs 1.0.4 is in portage, but i also got a segfault on debugfs  :Sad: 

----------

## Morimando

Hm well i wanted to make my own livecd, so now i'm just going to build it using the newest reiser4 and newest reiser4progs..

It's a shame, 2 weeks ago i built my new gentoo with reiser4 and udev and all that hot stuff, and now i got to convert my whole FS to the new Reiser4 version.. that's going to be a real pain in the arse with 140GB of crap hanging around on my Discs  :Sad: 

----------

## black hole sun

 *WladyX wrote:*   

> reiser4progs 1.0.4 is in portage, but i also got a segfault on debugfs 

  As I have said, you *CANNOT* use debugfs on a mounted system. Please see the below link.

 *Morimando wrote:*   

> Hm well i wanted to make my own livecd, so now i'm just going to build it using the newest reiser4 and newest reiser4progs..
> 
> It's a shame, 2 weeks ago i built my new gentoo with reiser4 and udev and all that hot stuff, and now i got to convert my whole FS to the new Reiser4 version.. that's going to be a real pain in the arse with 140GB of crap hanging around on my Discs 

 Dont do that. Use this guide which has been updated for clarity.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Update_reiser4_partitions

----------

## Morimando

That's what i wanted to do, but well i need a liveCD for it and i need to backup all the crap ^^

----------

## TheCoop

do you have to go through the whole update procedure or can you just emerge the new versions?

----------

## WladyX

 *black hole sun wrote:*   

>  *WladyX wrote:*   reiser4progs 1.0.4 is in portage, but i also got a segfault on debugfs   As I have said, you *CANNOT* use debugfs on a mounted system.

 

It was not mounted, i have 2 partitions on that disk, i unmounted both!

----------

## Jake

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> do you have to go through the whole update procedure or can you just emerge the new versions?

 

looking at the mailing list...

 *Vitaly Fertman wrote:*   

> On Monday 21 February 2005 17:35, Jindrich Makovicka wrote:
> 
> > Ookhoi wrote:
> 
> >  > Fatal: Failed to open the reiser4 backup.
> ...

 

...it seems -C was required to fix the backup problem some time ago, and --build-sb with 1.0.4 fixes a superblock problem.

EDIT: fsck 1.0.4 comes up clean on my /home created with 1.0.3, so I'm all confused. My interpretation of an ambiguous mailing list post isn't enough to justify a --build-sb at this point.

----------

## mirko_3

Just a thought - wouldn't a rebuild-sb cause you to lose all your data?

----------

## WladyX

 *mirko_3 wrote:*   

> Just a thought - wouldn't a rebuild-sb cause you to lose all your data?

 

Nope.  :Smile: 

----------

## TheCoop

 *Jake wrote:*   

>  *TheCoop wrote:*   do you have to go through the whole update procedure or can you just emerge the new versions? 
> 
> looking at the mailing list...
> 
>  *Vitaly Fertman wrote:*   On Monday 21 February 2005 17:35, Jindrich Makovicka wrote:
> ...

 

uuuh, so can you just update them then run fsck.reiser4 /dev/hda3 to check for errors?

----------

## rommel

anyone have a link to a livecd image with the updated reiser4progs and some support for sata... the livecd mentioned boots fine but has nothing in it....lol

edit:arrgghhh.... never mind... i missed the rip post.. its all good now

----------

